# Drägönflÿc Ävënüë



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 25, 2009)

*Drägönflÿc Ävënüë*

Album: Än Övëräbündäncë öf Dïë ä Crïtïcs
Genre: Slovenian Progressive Celtic Avant-Garde
Members: opal, Tailsy, Butterfree, Furret (?), possibly other people which I don't remember

Anyone remember this? It was on the old vBulletin (you know, the one before the dreaded crash :[ ). It even has a last.fm page, from which you can download the beautiful single "Cut Out my Face".

If you don't get what I'm talking about, this is a band made by the members of TCoD. It's so famous that this one dude referenced it in the 'Tahoe Times', whatever that is: major lol:



> And I swear I’m not making up the following reference, from Wikipedia: “Slovenian progressive Celtic avant-garde band Drägönflÿ Ävënüë, with their debut album, ‘Än Övëräbündäncë öf Dïë ä Crïtïcs.’ ”


I actually downloaded this a year ago. It was very lol. Does this still exist? You guys should totally get back together and record a reunion single.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Drägönflÿc Ävënüë*

I wasn't a member.

They infamously broke up after their first single.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Drägönflÿc Ävënüë*

Whoa, I forgot. :P

I can't recognize most of the members by their names.

Speaking of Dragonflyc avenue, I wonder is anyone has that awesome April Fools day joke saved.


----------



## Vriska Serket (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Drägönflÿc Ävënüë*

Here. :P


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Drägönflÿc Ävënüë*

It was funny and dumb. :D


----------

